# flash frozen fish



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've have never had this happen before ice fishing. We were catching perch saturday afternoon in that bitter cold temperatures and wind and the fish we caught and threw out of the shanty pretty much froze solid within minutes. like rock solid. no bend. never had to wait for fish to unfreeze before filleting them. inside the shanty the wax worms in the container did the same thing. frozen solid. might need to look into a heater for next trip out...


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

when they thawed did they start kickin' again? I remember as a kid laying small bluegill on the ice. They would freeze but when returned to the water they'd thaw and swim away. Idk if I am remembering wrong, or if they just died under the ice, or what.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Surprise u didn't freeze solid without a heater going


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

They get about 1 flip and a wiggle before they freeze at these temps, and yes they certainly do liven back up once thawed to an extent, depends on how long they were frozen. I seriously doubt survive after being frozen for a couple hrs, flip a couple times maybe.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Had the same thing happen on Lake Erie last week with some walleye. Kept them in the shanty with us but once on the 4 wheeler they froze solid on the ride back in. Had to let them defrost in the fridge for 2 days before I could fillet them haha


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would have stayed home if I didn't have me heater going. Your a brave man congrats on some nice perch


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I came home with some frozen crappie one evening filled up my sink went to sharpen up my knife while the thawed wasn't very long my wife started hollering " your fish at swimming around in my sink" lol sure enough several of them had come back to life.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Need to warm those maggots up in your mouth before baiting. Makes them more lively.


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

I learned lastyear, to bring a bag, it's just a heavy duty plastic bag you can buy for around 9.99 or even a thermal grocery bag will help. I bleed my walleye as soon as i determine if it's a keeper or not; and they go into the bag. Usually they will freeze solid anyway.

I thaw them in the bath tub to clean, or just turn the heater on in the garage.

I was too tired sunday after fishing to clean all of the walleye, and even with the heater going and the walleye in the garage they were still a little frozen lastnight. It makes them easier to clean in my opinion, and easier to remove the rib bones and zipper them.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

After a day and 1/2 they were still frozen solid in a bucket in my garage, I had to thaw them out by filling the bucket with water for a few hours. I think my wife might kill me if I put them in the sink and they came back to life haha. a heater is a must if I go out in cold like that again. had all 200 some wax worms frozen solid and killed too :-/


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

exide9922 said:


> After a day and 1/2 they were still frozen solid in a bucket in my garage, I had to thaw them out by filling the bucket with water for a few hours. I think my wife might kill me if I put them in the sink and they came back to life haha. a heater is a must if I go out in cold like that again. had all 200 some wax worms frozen solid and killed too :-/


Bucket in the bath tub works fine, bucket anywhere inside the house works fine, i just perfer the tub incase it has a crack or leak.

Get yourself some bait pucks and keep them inside your jacket.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Need to warm those maggots up in your mouth before baiting. Makes them more lively.


rofl. Best advice ever!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> rofl. Best advice ever!



Well I did try throwing in a hot hands packet but the damage was done lol


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Here was our bucket for transport on presidents day on Erie. Nice and warm in the shanty though!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually.... Sorry here is our transport bucket


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

50lb. dog food bag works fine too.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I am thinking of a tourney bag with s zipper on it keep it in the shack


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

As far as the waxworms go, get a bait puck and keep them in your shirt pocket inside your coat. They should stay warm enough there. If not, you will be to cold to be out there.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

ChallieS said:


> As far as the waxworms go, get a bait puck and keep them in your shirt pocket inside your coat. They should stay warm enough there. If not, you will be to cold to be out there.


I like to use old, clear pill bottles...just drill a couple of tiny holes in the lid...the clear ones let you see about how many maggots and/or waxworms you have left.

I've got a dozen bluegill thawing out right now...should have kept them in a bucket of water in the shanty...oh well, they'll still be tasty.


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

When they are flash frozen like that, how long will the keep before filleting? Can you fillet and refreeze?


----------



## Dude5285 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kept mine like that for about 3 days. Froze solid. Took about an hour In cool water to thaw em out.


----------

